# FAO 'DB1' please!



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried to send this as a pm to 'DB1' but I hadn't realised that you have to post more than ten times to be able to do that, oops. If anyone has any advice it would be very welcome as I'm new to the doggy world! Thank you x

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me sending you a message but we are thinking of getting a cockerpoo and I'm trying to pinpoint the type I'm looking for! I'm a bit new to all the F1, F1b business. 

I saw a photo of your lovely doggy and I wondered whether you could tell me what type he is please? I love the looser wavy coat and I'm not so keen on the more poodlely coat - just my personal preference, I'm sure they are all lovely really! I realise that temperament is obviously the biggest factor so I'm open to other suggestions. I've just always imagined myself with a loose,wavy coated light cockerpoo.

I will post publicly when I have time to add the photos of cockerpoos I've seen and liked but I loved the photo of your dog lying on your little boy - very sweet!

Thanks for any help you are able to give.

Kind regards,

Chloë


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dudley is undoubtedly beautiful. We can all vouch for that. But Dawn (DB1) will tell you herself, like the rest of us, that the coats do change over time. Some start out very fleecy and stay that way, some start out straight and become curly, some stay straight, some remain loose for a period of time and end up curly, some moult and some don't. There isn't any way of knowing, and every puppy in a litter will have slight differences in their coat. This is the beauty of cross breeding, there isn't a standard look. An F1b is an F1 Cockapoo bred back to either cocker or poodle, so there is a chance that if bred back to poodle that you would get a fleecey coat and if bred back to cocker you would get a straighter shaggier coat, but again, there is no guarantee. We have beautiful Cockapoos on here who are a result of back breeding and their coats don't necessarily reflect this. You have to be prepared to go with it, as our dogs coats tend to change a lot.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope you (or Dawn!) don't mind me jumping in too, but I just wanted to second what Ruth said.

If you were to find pictures on the internet of cockapoos with lovely shaggy, wavy coats then I think there a very good chance they would all be under 10 months old and it would be their puppy coat, before the thicker adult coat comes in.

Within Dudley's litter, it is possible that he is the only one to have the exact coat that he does (I'm not sure if you keep in contact with any of his siblings Dawn?) plus I have met a couple of other Anzil cockapoos with totally different coats, who are also much smaller!

One of the reasons Dudley always looks so gorgeous is that his mum Dawn is a trained dog groomer and has all the tools and experience to keep him looking tip top. Like most of us cockapoo owners, she regularly brushes, washes, trims and demats..... But it a much higher standard than a lot of us (I speak mainly for myself here!) 

One thing is for sure though - that Dudley is one handsome chap


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dudley is definitely the ILMC pinup boy 
Check out the Then and Now thread in cockapoo pictures...
Their coats do change. But by the time they do, you don't care because you just love your dog.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes they are they are so delightful to be with. i don't know about the rest of you people but i love my poo to the end of the world .she is so loving and happy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Chloe, I do know what you mean and I understand you wanting a particular kind of coat, in fact the picture of Dudley laying on my son was taken when his coat was exactly what I had always wanted - however, as Ruth said, when you see the coats like this it is 99% of the time a picture of a younger dog. Dudley was just under a year then I think, and before his coat fully thickened and before he had had a full clip. I do feel very lucky as his coat is still very soft and a lot more manageable than a lot of other Cockapoo's (i'm a groomer and groom a lot of them), but it does still matt as they pretty much all do - something you have to allow for when buying a cockapoo - they do have high maintenance coats.
I'm just about to add a new post 'Birdwatching' - you will see what his coat is like now that he is a full adult (very nearly 3). I would say I would be able to pick a puppy that is more likely to have a less curly coat, but I couldn't guarantee it, they would look quite smooth with a tiny bit of wave in the coat - this is at 7/8 weeks - but most puppies are already picked/paid for before then. 
In Dudley's litter there were 5, 3 were black with thicker, wavier coats, there was a bitch that looked like him, would love to see her now.
Some breeders maybe able to tell you what the coat is more likely to be if they have bred a few litters, especially if it is a repeat mating but it is definitely still a gamble. And the more important things to look for are of course a breeder who does all the relevant health tests, breeds for good temperament, socialises the puppies well and is basically a caring person who loves their dogs.


----------



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you very much for all your words of wisdom - I really appreciate it! Lovely to hear it from experienced poo owners. I guess you just fall in love with a puppy's personality and the coat doesn't seem so important then! Trust me to find a photo of a gorgeous dog who's owner is a dog groomer - think I may have unrealistic expectations  Thank you for replying to my post Dawn - Dudley is indeed gorgeous! I do have another (slightly random) question - do the long beardy bits on some cockerpoos get dirty or do people have them trimmed them to prevent this? I'm sure Dawn could answer this one! 

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my initial post x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We are not very well qualified to talk about matters of good grooming - but Molly is often called Molly Mudbeard


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love, love, love Molly Mudbeard  (sounds like a wonderful pirate name)


----------



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

Well she still looks adorable! Does she actually eat the mud??  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes they do collect a bit of dirt as Molly has kindly shown you! most people still have a bit of a 'beard' left on, some longer than others, a slightly rounder muzzle is getting more common with groomers now - think its the asian grooming styles which they are getting a bit inspired by! (google them!) I do have some labradoodles who's owners like a very short muzzle for the hygiene reason. I put up with the slightly longer hair - even though you do get a little stream appear across the hall after Dudley has had a drink!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A pirate name would quite suit Molly to be honest - she does the Molly Mudbeard thing quite often  usually the result of digging.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Just googled "Asian dog grooming styles"..... 

Can Tilly have this style next time she comes to see you please


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh no! That's terrible!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Catching up on this thread. Lexi and Beemer are from the same litter and looked nearly identical except some he had more color on his ears. In fact the only way to tell them apart was to lift them up and look under their belly. Although they look similar now, their coat is very different and mainly look alike because I keep them short. Lexi's is much less wavy, thinner, and almost wiry though smooth texture. Her coat lays very flat on her and though she doesn't mat too much, it does not come out. Beemer in the other hand has a much curlier coat. It stand up/out and feels like down. It is thicker and he mats a lot more but they easily come out. Not to mention it isn't consistent 100% throughout their body. Lexi's coat is more like Beemer's in the front end and Beemer's coat is more like Lexi's in the back end. They both have the same hard to brush out knotty legs and fan like hair on their tails. 

If you are wanting a very specific coat, I'd look for an older dog that needs rehoming that fits the bill. Though I think you'll find that it's not the coat that makes Dudley and all the other dogs on here so attractive. It's because they are so happy and well loved. I say find a pup that melts your heart and then watch your love grow an infinite amount as they get older and you won't even care what their coat is like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Just googled "Asian dog grooming styles".....
> 
> Can Tilly have this style next time she comes to see you please


I could do my best!!!!! some of them I really don't like, others I have to admit are really cute and have been done by seriously skilled groomers. just tried to copy a pic I like but my comp won't let me.


----------



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I will take it all on board and keep a completely open mind with regards to coat ?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that Asian cut myself. Imagine how much attention your dog would receive if you walked it in public? People would rush up and either love it or hate it or whisper mockingly at you from a distance. A litmus test for open mindedness My problem is Rufus would not let me do it and even if I forced it on him he'd fly out of the groomers to the nearest bog to undo it before I could get him in the car.


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

I think all Cockapoos are absolutely georgeous!!!! Its just about finding the right and decent breeder!! Good Luck!!!










[email protected]


----------

